# new house...



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

I bid on a house today...hope it all goes well. i really miss having a yard and washer and dryer. this will be the begining of my single life. im sooooo excited


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

:aktion033: :aktion033: 

I'm so excited for you! I know how much you've been wanting to buy a house. I hope it works out for you!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I bid on a house today...hope it all goes well. i really miss having a yard and washer and dryer. this will be the begining of my single life. im sooooo excited [/B]



Oh, good for you, Jaimie!!! I have loved being a single home-owner. You meet some pretty darn handsome "handymen".

Are you in escrow then? 

EDIT: Not paying attention :brownbag: I now see you're waiting for acceptance of your offer.

Good Luck Jaimie!!!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

I hope evrything goes your way. I'm very excited for you and look forward to good news Jamie.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

How exciting! :chili: I hope they accept your offer!!! What a great new start it'll be for the three of you!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I hope everything turns out perfectly for you!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> I hope evrything goes your way. I'm very excited for you and look forward to good news Jamie.[/B]


 :thumbsup: glad to see you again

Jaimie, I hope all goes well with the new house. I know you are going to love having a new start. The very best to you and Parker and Pixel. Are you still in Lousiana? Wish you lived closer. Ever think of moving to Idaho?  We moved into our house in June. I love having a house. Can't wait to see if you get it.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

woo! how exciting!! :chili:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

YAYY!! good for you!! Good Luck!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Good Luck Dr. Jamie!! Hope it all goes well for you!!!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Best of luck to you, Jaime! I hope it works out for you and is just the beginning of a wonderful life!! Let us know when you find out!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hope you get your dream house.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

good luck :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I hope the offer is accepted ..

How exciting for you and the babies


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

How exciting for you, hope all works out perfectly for you. :aktion033: :thumbsup: 

Chloe & Debra


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Yay!! Good for you Jaimie!! I hope you get the home, I know you've been thinking and hoping for this for awhile. Glad it's finally happening for you. :grouphug:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Good for you Jaimie! That's so awesome that you are taking the strides to start a new, happy life for yourself (which you sooooooooooooooooooooooo deserve) :aktion033: I hope they accept your bid!! I'll pray rayer:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Jaime, I wish you all the luck in the world. Sending prayers that your offer is accepted and that it is your dream home. 

Linda


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I went through this process last year. Somehow it was very exciting making the purchase on my own - very liberating!
I wish you fabulous luck. :biggrin:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

eeek!! i'm so excited for you!! i can't wait until tomorrow! :chili:


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I hope that everything works out for the best for you. :grouphug:


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

Sending you a dozen four leaf clovers! We'll keep our fingers crossed, I just did that last month...Oh it's so exciting, yet fustrating waiting for that call!...Good Luck


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Very EXCITING - I love having a yard with some grass . I hope all goes to plan . Sarah :chili:


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Good luck Jaimie. I hope everything goes well. rayer: 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Jaimie, we are soooo excited for you. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Fingers crossed, toes crossed, legs crossed  !!! Good luck Jaimie!!!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

This is great news, Jaimie! I've always said, Life is what you make it, and it sure looks like you're doing everything right.

I'm sure everything will work out just fine for you. And I look forward to hearing all about your new life as it unfolds!

The P's will love romping around in their own yard!!! :chili:


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Wonderful news...best of luck in getting the house! I can't wait to hear the details and see the photos!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

fingers crossed for you. Good luck.
Aimee


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Jaimie I wish you luck in your bid, I sure hope it works out well for you :thumbsup:


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Good luck on your house! Good to know that you won't be leaving the area any time soon. I still want to meet up with you and the P's.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Good for you! :aktion033: 

Let us know ASAP!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Oh, I am so very happy for you.....You are on your way to an exciting new life...I wish you all the best for the three of you!!
Marie & the Boys*


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

That is so awesome Jamie!!! I hope they accept!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Best of luck! Can't wait to hear the news!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

How exciting! There is nothing like buying that first home.
I know you're on pins and needles but they should let you
know soon. Keep us posted!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

How exciting!!! Good luck to you!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh, Good Luck - How exciting! let us know and send pics!!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, Jaime, we need an update. Did they accept your offer? rayer:


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Good Luck Jaimie! :aktion033:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

eek...i keep checking back.. please be sure to modify the thread title with *UPDATED* or something so i know you've checked in!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

the only update i have is the husband had an over night shift at the firedept got hom at 3pm....so they need to talk i assume after he sleeps. we may extend the deadline to tomorrow at noon instead of 8pm tonight. but she said we may still have our answer tonight...


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> the only update i have is the husband had an over night shift at the firedept got hom at 3pm....so they need to talk i assume after he sleeps. we may extend the deadline to tomorrow at noon instead of 8pm tonight. but she said we may still have our answer tonight...[/B]


Well, if they want to sell their house, they should awaken him.  Let us know, as I know all of us are on pins and needles waiting to hear the good news!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i sure hope you get your answer tonight!! rayer:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

rayer: rayer: rayer: They should wake him up!!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

...so no news, huh....


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

they countered for 1500 more.....not much a difference but my offer wasnt that much lower than asking price....desicions decisions


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

If you really love it, GO FOR IT!!!
I just saw this post Jaimie, and i wish you the very best in this new stage in your life


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I think if it's exactly what you want, that's not much more $.... 

good luck on deciding and congrats! :chili:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> they countered for 1500 more.....not much a difference but my offer wasnt that much lower than asking price....desicions decisions[/B]



In your overall monthly payment - it's not going to make much of a dent .. don't let it go if you like it that much - otherwise find a "little' problem that is easily fixable and they might drop the price down $1000


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Split the difference and offer them $700 more. That's what they always do on HGTV Buy Me. It usually works.
Of course, you should make your decision based on your finances and how much you really want this particular house.
Much good luck with your decision.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

http://www.pbase.com/ladymontava/image/84201131
here r pics i took.....i really want the house and 99% sure i will take the offer they made me. just trying to decide how much to put down b/c i will need to buy some major appliances and such and a car hehe


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

good news, good news!! :aktion033: 

beautiful house, jaimie.... :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Jaimie ~ It looks lovely. You can do another counter offer, see what they say. If they say no, then accept their offer. If I really wanted the house though, I would accept the offer and get on with it.

The house is very nice. You must be soooo excited!!! I'm excited for you.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Jamie... what a lovely home! I do wish you the best!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

here r pics from the listing http://www.mymainoffice.com/pics.cfm?MLID=N96634

i cant edit my post b/c my subscription expired...i paid but it isnt activated yet

im very excited :biggrin:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> here r pics from the listing http://www.mymainoffice.com/pics.cfm?MLID=N96634
> 
> i cant edit my post b/c my subscription expired...i paid but it isnt activated yet
> 
> im very excited :biggrin:[/B]


That is a beautiful house. 

Congrats to you and the P's :chili: :chili:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

That's a beautiful house - I love the tub. I couldn't help but notice her makeup brushes laid out like surgical instruments - don't know why that struck me as kind of funny.

Anyway, if you really want this house and it looks like it's in really good shape - go for it. There's nothing worse than passing up a house you really want and ending up buying a house you don't really like and that needs a lot of work. Can you tell I'm really bitter?? lol For an extra $1500, if you can afford, I say go for it!!

Linda


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

nice house!!
how exciting
love the laundry room sink - i wish i had one..

how fun!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> I couldn't help but notice her makeup brushes laid out like surgical instruments - don't know why that struck me as kind of funny.[/B]


 :smrofl: someone takes their appearance very seriously! :w00t:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

I hope this works out for you Jaimae, and life can begin anew with a cosy nest....


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

How exciting ,Im so happy for you Jaimie! You deserve only the best! Beautiful home!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

It's a lovely home for you & the furkids,I hope you get it. I love the kitchen.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

It's gorgeous Jaimie! Yay!! Hope everything works out the way you plan!! :aktion033:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Jaime, what a great house!! Thanks for the pictures. Now we can picture in your home as you post on SM. I hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Beautiful house! What part of town is it in? Close to your work?


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i wish you luck,take care from jo,suga obi in ireland :huh:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Beautiful home - if you love it, go for it!


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

:w00t: Oh my goodness! What a BEAUTIFUL house! Good luck/congrats!!!!!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

how exciting! congrats and the best of luck to you  will you be staying in s'port, then?

happy dances for all! :chili: :chili:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

OMG Jamie that house is beautiful!! I hope it all works out for you!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

yay im getting the house and they threw in the fridge to make the deal! yay! i cant wait to move in :chili:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:w00t: holy cow :w00t: that house is like at least $2,000,000 here. very nice. I'm so excited for you :chili: can we move in?


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Congratulations! You have a beautiful home!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> :w00t: holy cow :w00t: that house is like at least $2,000,000 here. very nice. I'm so excited for you :chili: can we move in? [/B]



nooooo its only 1600 sqft silly


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

SO HAPPY FOR YOU JAMIE!!!!!!!!!!! When's the big move?.. is this pretty close to your work? You're going to be a very busy gal for awhile!!! but a fun-busy!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

yes its close...less than 10 minutes from work..in Bossier louisiana..the move will be around the end of next month... im so happy


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm so glad you got it Jaimie :aktion033: Getting a house is such a great feeling! You and the fluffs are going to make some great memories in that house-I love the kitchen! I want granite countertops so bad!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:chili: :chili: Congratulations!!! What a nice house!!! I love it! That sink in the laundry room looks like a good place for puppy baths!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> yay im getting the house and they threw in the fridge to make the deal! yay! i cant wait to move in :chili:[/B]


YIPEEEEEE!!!!!

More dancing chilis for you :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> That sink in the laundry room looks like a good place for puppy baths![/B]



thats what i was thinkin!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=425030
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's huge , ok maybe $1,500,000 here.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

So happy for you - it looks like an immaculate house and it was weird, I actually pictured Parker and Pixel in each room. even peeing in the great back yard. Maybe they will leave the kiddie pool behind too. The house looks quite new.

Anyway, all the best of luck to you, you've made some good choices, moved on and you are going in great directions.

The fluff butts are going to love living there !!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Laundry inks are the best place for puppy baths. Congrats so much on your first home. Wow, 1600sqft will seem like alot of space, once you have to start cleaning it. Can't wait to see pics once you and the P's are there.
Aimee


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Congratulations!! What a beautiful home it is!!! I love the jetted tub and granite counter tops and fab laundry room and large kitchen.... You've got a really great house!!!! :chili:


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

I just saw this thread! Congratulations! You must be so happy and excited! I LOVE the kitchen, the conters, the bathroom, and especially the big laundry room! LOVE it!!

Diane and Pompom


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Woo Hoo! :chili: :chili: Jaimie it is gorgeous! You won't have to do a thing besides move in!!! I'm so very happy for you, and can't think of anyone more deserving!!!! :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Jaime, I am so excited for you, as I can see everyone here is!! Your new home is really lovely, and, as someone else said, I could picture your pups in each room and doing their potties outside in the backyard. Thank you so much for sharing the pics of your lovely new home. I hope you love to cook, as your kitchen looks lovely. Never mind the laundry room. Who likes laundry? :HistericalSmiley: Congratulations to you!! I hope the inspection, etc., goes smoothly for you. It is so much fun to own your first home. <hint, HGTV>


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Jaimie I am so happy for you. The colors are beautiful. Just the perect house. Congrats


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Congrats Jamie!! That is such wonderful news! I am so happy for you and the P's! :biggrin: :chili:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Cnograts Jaime!!! I am so happy for you and Pixel and Parker!!!!! :biggrin: What's the latest update on your new addition(puppy)????


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh, I'm so happy for you, Jaimie!! How exciting this is! 
Such a huge new chapter in your life - way to go, girlfriend!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats, Jaimie! Your first home. It's lovely and I do like the laundry room 
even though it's for laundry....gotta love that cabinet space.
I hope it all goes smoothly for you.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Congratulations. Your new home is beautiful and I am so happy for you. Now what's this about a new addition?? Did I miss something?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

as far as the puppy i am waiting to hear more about her from the breeder..no pics or news yet  but im in no hurry til im in the house


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> as far as the puppy i am waiting to hear more about her from the breeder..no pics or news yet  but im in no hurry til im in the house[/B]



Puppy? What puppy? Are you getting another from Miss Pixel's breeder?


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

BTW the house is gorgeous! Love the kitchen and master bath...you will be so happy there! So how many bedrooms/baths? Do the Washer and Dryer convey? If not, go to Sears and see what they have on sale. The house looks like move-in condition...so when are you movin' in?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=425106
> 
> 
> 
> ...


most probably so


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Jaimie, congratulations on the beautiful home with the perfect location. What else could anyone want? :chili: How did I miss the information about the possibility of a new puppy? :new_shocked: I need to search new posts.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

woohoo! :chili: i'm glad it all worked out in your favor... :aktion033: i'm so happy for you!! :grouphug: 

...about the fridge... it's fabulous they threw that in....now you don't have to rush right out to buy one... 
you can take your time replacing it...lol...i know you're not a fan of the black sides...


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Wishing you the best :chili:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

:chili: Congrats on your new house!! :chili:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow congratulations! It's a beautiful house Jaimie, I'm sure you and the fluffs will be so happy there! It's great that your work is so close so you can check on them at lunch, and you can even make them their own little room too! Very exciting. I'm so happy for you! :aktion033:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Thats great news Jaimie! :biggrin: I already told you its beautiful! I'm soooooo happy for you girly! :biggrin:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Jaimie,
We just got back from dinner and I see that things are all set about the house. Are you moving in the end of THIS month, or next?? So glad that things worked out for you. I'm off to bed for an early flight to Boston.....


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Congratulations!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I Loooove that house!! It's gorgeous. The kitchen and bath are to die for and who doesn't love crown molding!?!

Best of luck Jaimie. I'm sure everything will work out and you'll be in your new home by the end of September.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

FABULOUS NEWS :chili: :chili: , what a pretty new home . Jaimie you deserve only wonderful things from now on  . Sarah


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 
Congratulations!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> woohoo! :chili: i'm glad it all worked out in your favor... :aktion033: i'm so happy for you!! :grouphug:
> 
> ...about the fridge... it's fabulous they threw that in....now you don't have to rush right out to buy one...
> you can take your time replacing it...lol...i know you're not a fan of the black sides... [/B]


The black sides I don't mind - it was the million magnets on the side .......... :smhelp: easily removable unless the "P's" want to start learing their ABC'S ... :HistericalSmiley: 

I know- they belong to the kids, I also went through that stage but now I am clutter free !!


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

Congrats on the new home. It is beautiful and looks very warm and inviting. Enjoy all the fun of having a new place. Im sure the P's will love all that space and fill your new home with love. Enjoy!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Congratulations Jaimie :chili: :chili: :chili: Your new home looks beautiful, enjoy it girl, you sure have earned it :thumbsup:


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Congratulation!!! :aktion033:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:chili: Yay! Congrats!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Congratulations Jaimie! I know that you are excited...now the list making begins. lol


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> yay im getting the house and they threw in the fridge to make the deal! yay! i cant wait to move in :chili:[/B]


enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

the date isnt set yet..but will let u all know when it will be. now im fighting off a possible strep throat..test negative but they still highly suspect it..so i gotta take it easy...yeah right!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> the date isnt set yet..but will let u all know when it will be. now im fighting off a possible strep throat..test negative but they still highly suspect it..so i gotta take it easy...yeah right![/B]


Go AWAY germies, leave our Jaimie alone!


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

*Great news, Jaimie. The house looks wonderful! I agree with one of the other posts, it is time to start making lists. But, I think we need to start with the BIG "P" list for the new addition to the family. It has been a rough year for you but things are looking bright and will only continue to improve. I am so happy for you!*


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

:aktion033: very nice house :smilie_daumenpos:


----------

